# Roofers



## popy (Mar 7, 2010)

Big Reds said:


> Popy,
> I have found hat people that want a guesstimate over the phone, are just "kicking the tires" and really are not all that committed.
> I did that once (guesstimate sight unseen) and barely broke even.
> Only did that ONCE!
> ...


Just gave them a price of what I put down 3 tabbers and dimensional on a card. After that, they gave me the location so I can look. I wrote 40% of the tire kickers and let probably 30% walk, the other 30% understood where I was going w/ the new price. 70% close rate, on a tire kicker. Better than 100% of nothing. ABC.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Big Red,

I haven't forgotten about you. I've been chasing bear and salmon for the past week. I'll try to remember to get the pic's tonight.

Popy,

No problem. I can understand guys getting burned on something like that.


----------

